# 1981 Datsun 210 Not Starting.



## Robvert210 (May 14, 2011)

Hello again, I'm here this time to ask about a problem with my Datsun. When I try to start it, it won't start obviously. My friend was telling me that maybe I needed to do a valve adjustment, and his uncle told us that the carburetor was flooding. I also saw online that it could be the distributor, or the shear pin of the distributor is damaged. If anyone has any knowledge of a problem like this, some help would be appreciated.


----------



## Ben1 (Nov 12, 2010)

If it doesn't fire at all, take one of the spark plugs out, hold it against the engine block (don't use your bare hands if you don't like getting shocked), and have someone crank the engine. If you're not seeing a spark, the problem is in the ignition system-- coil, distributor, etc.

If you're getting spark, take the fuel line off and have someone crank and see if you're getting good fuel pressure. If not check your fuel pump, relay, filter, etc.

If both of those are fine, it's your compression, check the valves et al.


----------



## Robvert210 (May 14, 2011)

Thanks Ben! I'll be sure to try this out today! The car has been sitting for a while, would that factor in as well?


----------



## Ben1 (Nov 12, 2010)

No, it shouldn't. If a engine runs, that means it has enough spark, fuel, and compression. If it doesn't it means it has too little of one of those. If you have all three your engine will run, period.

Good luck.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Ben1 said:


> No, it shouldn't. If a engine runs, that means it has enough spark, fuel, and compression. If it doesn't it means it has too little of one of those. If you have all three your engine will run, period.
> 
> Good luck.


Well, an engine needs "timing," as well, in addition to those things. And how long "awhile" is that it's been sitting can also be an issue if it's long enough for the fuel to go stale.


----------



## Robvert210 (May 14, 2011)

It's been sitting for maybe two or three months. That's what happens when you don't have money for registration


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Gas should still be ok. Valves won't just suddenly go out of adjustment and cause a no start. As Ben1 suggested, check for spark to the plugs. If the spark is good, I would pull the plugs just to make sure they're not fouled (it's an easy enough job to do on an "A" motor!). Not sure if those carbs has the fuel level sight window in them, like on the E and NAP Z engines; if it does, check to see if there's fuel in the bowl. You could have a stuck closed needle and seat assy. You may want to try tapping on it a couple of times with a hammer. Also, you should check the fuel pump. Disconnect the inlet line to it and install a vacuum gauge; crank the engine and you should have a steady 13" of vacuum. If the needle "wags" or fluctuates back and forth, it's a sign of a bad fuel pump.


----------



## Robvert210 (May 14, 2011)

We replaced the spark plugs and the car has started again, but it struggles to stay on. We checked the fuel level window and gas was low so sometime next week we're going to check the carb. Thanks for all the help you guys, I'll keep you guys posted if anything new comes up.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if the float bowl is low, might check the accelerator pump, also, might check the little filter in the fuel inlet in the carb... or could be just a sticky float..


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Might be worth simply rebuilding the carb and giving it a good cleaning.


----------



## Robvert210 (May 14, 2011)

I just got my factory manual and a carb kit. I plan on rebuilding it and giving it a good clean. I might adjust the float since the fuel isn't meeting the mark.


----------

